# Anyone familiar w/ "Sit Means Sit" shock training?



## leeseltzer (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm ready to start some more advanced obedience training with my 10-mo-old, neutered male GSD. I use, and have always used, pronged collars and lots of praise, but the videos on the "Sit Means Sit" website are truly amazing. Please tell me the good, bad and the ugly about "Sit Means Sit" shock collar training. Thanks.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

There is a thread down just a few I believe.... 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=921023&page=1#Post921023

Here ya go.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Uh-oh.... here we go again.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No offense to the original poster but this topic WILL remain on topic and will not be allowed to become another E-Collar debate.

~Ruq~ Mod


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Taking off my Mod hat and posting as a "regular board member".

What are your goals for training? Do you currently have any issues that you are working to resolve with your dog? 

I personally feel that there are better ways to train a younger dog than using an e-collar BUT I do feel that e-collars *WHEN PROPERLY USED* do have a place in dog training.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there, we use SMS. I _love _our trainer. You can read about our training in our Blog (see below for link). 

Not sure where you are located, but I know some people have said that some trainers are good/others not so much. If you can give your location, perhaps you will get some personal recs for trainers. 

Good luck, feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

While I won't deny shock collars have their place, I think there are better ways to train your dog. If I remember correctly, I read something by an e-collar advocate that said the e-collar is best used for PROOFING behaviors. Not training them.

I have used clicker training with my dog, Risa, for over 2 years now. I wasn't sold on the idea at first but it's simply amazing the things you can teach with a clicker! Clicker training isn't just for 'easy' dogs either. Risa is a rescue who came with some baggage (mainly fearfulness) and I've really seen her blossom into a more confident dog since I started using positive reinforcement training.

If you want to see some amazing videos of positively trained dogs, do some YouTube searches on canine freestyle. Or watch agility matches. Heck, even watch a movie with an animal star in it. They're always trained using clickers/positive reinforcement.


----------



## leeseltzer (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I did look through the other threads as well and can see that people have a wide variety of feelings about SMS. 
BTW, is there a way to search threads for a specific topic so I can avoid repeating a topic like I did here?

I live in Orlando and I was told the SMS trainer in Jacksonville is really good. I'm still waiting to hear back from her. I am a pronged collar trainer, but I incorporate lots of praise and treats and play to make it a positive experience. My 10-mo-old has responded reasonably well; he sits, stays, lays, heels, fetches and comes very well. 
He does have some behavior issues that I'm having trouble breaking though: digging, jumping on people, jumping on furniture, and on-leash dog aggression and occasional people aggression.
I do not trust him off leash and I feel that I have not trained him nearly to his abilities. I am intrigued by the SMS videos and am seriously thinking about signing up. I have taken the advise of others and have tried to exercise him hard both physically and mentally, but he still seems to have some behavior issues.
I believe e-collars, when used properly, are humane and good training tools. Having the ability to stimulate or even correct a dog from afar seems to be a real benefit over some of the other methods of training discussed. I am all ears though, and I appreciate everyone's constructive feedback.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Here is another site for you to check out:

http://www.floridadogtrainer.com/page009.aspx

Martin Deeley, while I do not think is a SMS trainer, does train e-collar and I have heard awesome things about his dog training school!


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm an "Ecollar advocate" and I think that the Ecollar is BEST used for training. 

"If you want to see some amazing videos of dogs trained [with Ecollars]" look no further. 

Fun with Rudy Tootie

Bart Bellon and Zodt 

Aimee Sadler 

None of these folks are SMS trainers but it gives you some idea of what's possible with a good Ecollar trainer.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Tracie
> Martin Deeley, while I do not think is a SMS trainer, does train e-collar and I have heard awesome things about his dog training school!


I know Martin personally. I give him the highest of recommendations. 

I do not recommend SMS at all. I've seen lots of their work and have not seen any trainer that uses that system that I'd recommend. Some of those trainers are limited to a three week long school and that's the extent of their dog training experience.


----------



## TX Shepherd (Feb 3, 2009)

I am using them right now...kind of (just started).

I am using a local company that has been around for many years that is in the process of merging with sitmeanssit.
My trainer has been training dogs for over 15 years using several different methods.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone familiar w/ "Sit Means Sit" shock train*



> Originally Posted By: LouCastleI'm an "Ecollar advocate" and I think that the Ecollar is BEST used for training.
> 
> "If you want to see some amazing videos of dogs trained [with Ecollars]" look no further.
> 
> ...


As Lou says, not all ecollar trainers or methods are equal...


----------

